# So just how old is an 'old fart' on a snowboard?



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

*MODO *is 71, seriously! Mate you are a bloody inspiration ripping at that level as you really are an old fart that puts any 'old comments' into perspective on this forum (said with admiration btw). I'm 55 and have barely seen anyone over my age on a snowboard in 20 years which is good as I haven't seen any very good either as opposed to surfing when I'm a kook compared to many people older than me....apart from one old park dog in Myoko. Same would apply to skiing I imagine. Have to ask, is there anyone else here older than 71 still mad enough to be snowboarding and just how have you had to adapt your riding style, preparation, management etc as you got older? With me after a bad accident when I tried a lazy180 on a jump that was in fact a ramp, nothing has really changed except I'm not that keen on the big kickers anymore and I don't do ever shit without looking at it first.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Thats outstanding and certainly some inspiration to look forward to many years of snowboarding. Im A pup at 45 but feeling as fit as I've ever been. Gym 3 To 4 times a week and getting back into snowboarding is the motivation.

Great sport that you can hit as hard or as relaxed as you want and caters for all.


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm over 50 too. The guys I rode with on my last trip are a few years older than me too. Our group of oldies rode/skied for only maybe 3 hours a day though on that last trip.

Lots of 50+ boarders on the west coast of Canada. I have been boarding since my mid 20s actually, and even at that time there were many boarders over 40 years old. If some of them are still boarding, they'd be over 65 now.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Myoko, I had no idea - Modo, you're an absolute legend, seriously -- my hat is off to you. Like one of my mates (who's in his 50's) said re: motorcycle track days: "As long as I can throw a leg over, I'll keep doing it". You are a fcking inspiration. 



NT.Thunder said:


> Thats outstanding and certainly some inspiration to look forward to many years of snowboarding. Im A pup at 45 but feeling as fit as I've ever been. Gym 3 To 4 times a week and getting back into snowboarding is the motivation.


Good man. I'm in my 30's still, and determined to achieve what you have, when it comes to feeling as fit as you ever have. 



Eug said:


> I'm over 50 too.


So, 25+ years left in those legs, in other words ?

Back on topic - seeing how many people on here who are *not "*young" blokes in their 20's, who are still ripping it up and traveling and talking new gear and sound technique etc, is simply awesome to see. I bow down to every single person for whom "old fart" is the day they decide to hang up their snowboard boots, rather than a number. 

I'm approaching my late thirties, and seeing colleagues / friends starting to get comfortable with the "settling down" thing - get a belly, spend more on dinner parties than snowboarding, going from 50+ days a year down to 5, "should I go riding this season or upgrade my car?" -- and it's saddening

All you folks who keep on keeping on -- you're truly an inspiration, and I am thankful to be a part of this forum, and to see that *you guys *are the benchmark that I have to aspire to, as time goes on. ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Thread delivers, makes me happy.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Seventy One is exceptional.

I started 10 years ago at 52 and have just returned from a 50 day trip during which I rode on about 35 days (say 25 full days), conditions weren't great this year though. My mates are all about the same age and also all started in the last 10 years but we are all lifelong surfers and live on the coast so never really considered snowsports before.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

There are a more 50+ riders than you think. I too did not start until I was on the cusp of 50. That was almost 10 years ago. I have missed this entire season with Rotator Cuff shoulder surgery and I can't tell you how much I have missed it. Don't ever take for granted a chance to ride, because when you can't, it's the pits.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I remember when I thought I was in trouble when I hit 30. Now I ride harder and longer at 33 than I did at 28. I'm expecting to make it well past 50. I think it's awesome people of that age haven't given up, it's a real inspiration.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

61 and started at 44. This year had quite a scare, crunched my self on the hill and seriously thought had crushed a vertabrae or blown a disc...taco wrap, patrol bucket, ambulance ride. But only a lower back sprain and cracked tail feather. Back on the hill in 3 weeks...woohoo!!! Keep active, keep moving


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

SEWiShred said:


> I remember when I thought I was in trouble when I hit 30. Now I ride harder and longer at 33 than I did at 28. I'm expecting to make it well past 50. I think it's awesome people of that age haven't given up, it's a real inspiration.


Man, this hits home. I'm 38 now and before this year have been feeling so damn old. Finally getting a bit more fitness and feeling like the athlete I used to be. The rest of you on here are an inspiration for sure. I need more people like you in WA to shred with.

Clearly, the takeaway is that forums are an old technology for old people. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just turned 63. Started at 51. I've also recently taken up mountain biking for the 'off' season, resulting in no real off-season for me.

The lesson for me the last decade or so was that fitness plummets quickly if you don't stay active. And (barring health issues) the biggest contributor to growing old in the ways that matter is trading in active habits for things like bingo and cribbage.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The_Stigs said:


> Man, this hits home. I'm 38 now and before this year have been feeling so damn old. Finally getting a bit more fitness and feeling like the athlete I used to be. The rest of you on here are an inspiration for sure. I need more people like you in WA to shred with.
> 
> Clearly, the takeaway is that forums are an old technology for old people.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Come up to Bakes and get a spanking.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Come up to Bakes and get a spanking.


Hey, did Baker finally get some decent snow? I remember you were moaning about the non-season back in December or so.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

54 yr old here with 34 yrs of riding, our circle of spit are all over 50 except for our newest rider at 35. Couple of us have been riding together since day one 34 yrs ago with a crazy amount of insane memories from early epic Baker powder days on our Sims FE1500’s, to Catboarding at Peak Adventures and Heliboarding with North Cascades Heli Ski, but most of all the weekly powder days that we’re all able to call in sick and charge hard midweek. 

When younger riders ask how old we are they’re definitely surprised, but they’re blown away when they can’t keep up. A couple years ago a guy on the hill asked if he could ride with us cause he had only been to our resort once before and didn’t know his way around, I replied “only if you can keep up” after several black and double black runs we decided to hit a known powder run, as we approached it he started to get worried and asked if his ability was good enough to drop in because his back was sore and didn’t want to get hurt. I started laughing at him and said “I’m 50, that guy is 52, and that guy is 49 we don’t wanna hear about a sore back”, the look on his face was priceless followed with a “so wait guys are over 50, I can’t even keep up”. My parting words to him was that you gotta look at that as positive knowing you have another 30 of riding if you love the sport as much as us ( he was 26)


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The entity that is MODO makes may more sense now. 

Respect. 

I started at 29 and the only thing I think I'm too old for is learning some of the park ish. That shit looks like it could really ruin your day done wrong lol.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Simple formula for Snowboarder age....

Posts on internet forums: 43+
Posts on Facebook: 26 - 42
Posts on Instagram: 17 - 25
Posts on Tik Tok: 12 - 16


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Donutz said:


> Hey, did Baker finally get some decent snow? I remember you were moaning about the non-season back in December or so.


We are still struggling to get the the 200" base...but have had some fabulous dry 18-24" days


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 61 and started at 44. This year had quite a scare, crunched my self on the hill and seriously thought had crushed a vertabrae or blown a disc...taco wrap, patrol bucket, ambulance ride. But only a lower back sprain and cracked tail feather. Back on the hill in 3 weeks...woohoo!!! Keep active, keep moving


Mucho respect Wrath, injury is our worst enemy as we age. Glad you will be back on the slopes soon.

My last one was a cracked rib from slamming on a pipe and that took me out for a few months so I steer clear of those now


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Love your summation Bazman . I don't use Insta or whatever Tik tok is and I'm having more fun on here than facebook these days. I get to triggered with all the PC crap on facebook being an "old ,white, male".


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Facebook is garbage, I don't even have one. Like I need Facebook to sell my opinions on snowboarding to advertisers and God knows who else. Smaller communities always have better members, anyways. Kids today would rather get some stupid like or thumbs up or whatever from strangers for that lazy dopamine rush than talk to interesting people. 

I really hate the modern internet. It went from "mind your privacy, don't ever use your real name on the internet" to "sign up with your real name to meet people!" to "pay a stranger to get in their car or bring you food."


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Neat, I'm in the dinosaurs club haha.
I've been riding for 30+ years, some more than others due to injuries & other catastrophes.
And I just turned forty-fuckin'-five 
Holy fuck, I can't believe how old I am.
Jesus, on paper it looks so fuckin' old.

But in reality. 
Even way back in the day, when I played every sport,(football until I was 21)had to go to wilderness camp for bad kids(twice back to back) 
I wasn't in as good of shape as I am right now, well maybe now, but 2 years ago no.

I got my very first six pack of ripped abbz 
Drum roll please....... @ 42 years old.
And I got it from, I love saying this haha
Making bubble hash, no joke haha.

I don't ever plan on stopping snowboarding.
You will have to kill me before I'll stop.

There's no place in the world I feel more comfortable, than sitting on the side of a cliff, in sub zero temperatures & a couple feet of powder.
I often stop and lie down there for a second, take a deep breath & just relax.
Nothing else matters at that moment in time.

I fuckin' love snowboarding more than anything else in the whole world.
I will NEVER stop.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

bazman said:


> Simple formula for Snowboarder age....
> 
> Posts on internet forums: 43+
> Posts on Facebook: 26 - 42
> ...


Have heard of this instagram thing... but... wtf is Tik Tok?!?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

When you can't get your ass outside to snowboard, you are an old fart.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

timmytard said:


> Neat, I'm in the dinosaurs club haha.
> I've been riding for 30+ years, some more than others due to injuries & other catastrophes.
> And I just turned forty-fuckin'-five
> Holy fuck, I can't believe how old I am.
> ...


Agree with so much of this (just turned 40, started riding at 37). Confused how you got a six pack making bubble hash though! haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

timmytard said:


> Neat, I'm in the dinosaurs club haha.
> I've been riding for 30+ years, some more than others due to injuries & other catastrophes.
> And I just turned forty-fuckin'-five
> Holy fuck, I can't believe how old I am.
> Jesus, on paper it looks so fuckin' old.


Meh, you're a spring chicken.

I'm "only" 50, but just the other day at the local drug store, I got asked if I qualify for the seniors' discount. At first I was mildly insulted, but then realized it makes sense because I do have lots of grey hair. Well, it turns out that chain gives out the seniors' discount at age 55, and now I find myself looking forward to my 55th birthday to get that 10% discount on everything in-store.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Eug said:


> Meh, you're a spring chicken.
> 
> I'm "only" 50, but just the other day at the local drug store, I got asked if I qualify for the seniors' discount. At first I was mildly insulted, but then realized it makes sense because I do have lots of grey hair. Well, it turns out that chain gives out the seniors' discount at age 55, and now I find myself looking forward to my 55th birthday to get that 10% discount on everything in-store.


Mt Seymour's senior discount for seasons pass starts at 60, so I now get a pass for $120 per year.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

neni said:


> Have heard of this instagram thing... but... wtf is Tik Tok?!?


Just another place for people to post videos for likes and the hope of fame/money


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Just turned 51 and I see many guys if not 50 they're approaching 50 fast. Also I work at Denver International Airport - I see tons of older skiers and boarders, more skiers, but some boarders too. I plan to ride another 20 years.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

What’s the hell is bubble hash? Is it like those bubble tea drinks that are all the rage with the kids these days but you put those bubbles in the bong water or something?


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

I wrote this in this booklet they handed out at our 10 yr high school reunion (24 yrs ago); 

“You didn’t stop snowboarding because you got old, you got old because you stopped snowboarding” and still live to it


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

yeah, i just turned 47 ... only been at it for 10 years now. don't plan on stopping any time soon.

when i was in canada in 2011 i saw a guy at fernie that was 70+ and still getting after it. much respect to those who are doing something they love and not letting a number decide what you can or can not do.


----------



## Mpowered (Jan 27, 2020)

_first time ever a few weeks ago @51... it Rawked._


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Started @ 50, 59 now!. Could never ski, but something about sliding sideways just _clicked_.

Aside from maybe riding motorcycles,... snowboarding is the _most_ fun you can have with yer clothes on.

(...haven't tried to ride nekkid yet!) ?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

That's such a well put together clip, oozzeeeeesssss fun just watching.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

SEWiShred said:


> Facebook is garbage, I don't even have one. Like I need Facebook to sell my opinions on snowboarding to advertisers and God knows who else. Smaller communities always have better members, anyways. Kids today would rather get some stupid like or thumbs up or whatever from strangers for that lazy dopamine rush than talk to interesting people.
> 
> I really hate the modern internet. It went from "mind your privacy, don't ever use your real name on the internet" to "sign up with your real name to meet people!" to "pay a stranger to get in their car or bring you food."


How true. Forums used to be great places for info, now everybody is migrating to facebook and reddit and the information from those sources is garbage.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

bazman said:


> Simple formula for Snowboarder age....
> 
> Posts on internet forums: 43+
> Posts on Facebook: 26 - 42
> ...


I crated an insta account. Will my back pain go away now?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> (...haven't tried to ride nekkid yet!) ?


Oh hell no, cold causes shrinkage.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> I crated an insta account. Will my back pain go away now?


Mine didn't! 🤷‍♂️😂😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

neni said:


> I crated an insta account. Will my back pain go away now?


Yes definitely! But it only works if you post regular pics and vids of epic powder days


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

bazman said:


> Yes definitely! But it only works if you post regular pics and vids of epic powder days


🙃I think that's doable 😄. We get to ride the occasional powderday this season. Buuuut... that's actually WHY my back hurts, lol.


----------

